# Who makes these Craftsman brand engines?



## junebug1701

Most of the Craftsman stuff uses Briggs or Honda engines. But some of their equipment uses a Craftsman brand engine such as this 900 series:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07129901000P

And here's a 123cc OHV engine:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07128282000P

Can you tell who makes them from the pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech

junebug1701 said:


> Most of the Craftsman stuff uses Briggs or Honda engines. But some of their equipment uses a Craftsman brand engine such as this 900 series:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07129901000P
> 
> And here's a 123cc OHV engine:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07128282000P
> 
> Can you tell who makes them from the pictures?
> 
> Thanks!


The engine pictured on the tiller looks like a Briggs engine

And the engine on the dethatcher looks like it's a Honda Clone engine.


----------



## junebug1701

30yearTech said:


> The engine pictured on the tiller looks like a Briggs engine
> 
> And the engine on the dethatcher looks like it's a Honda Clone engine.


OK, must be like those Chinese-made Honda clones I've seen on generators. 

Thanks!


----------



## junebug1701

Now I'm being told by a reliable source that the one on the tiller is an LCT engine manufactured in China. It has some kind of filter screen on the fuel tank.


----------



## 30yearTech

junebug1701 said:


> Now I'm being told by a reliable source that the one on the tiller is an LCT engine manufactured in China. It has some kind of filter screen on the fuel tank.


Well that was my first guess, but I looked at all the LCT literature I had as well as their website, and while the engines may be closely related, I did not see an air filter like the one on the engine pictured at the Sears site. So I am not sure it it's an LCT or not, hard to tell with clone engines.


----------



## racerbush

hard to tell by picture looks like briggs


----------



## 30yearTech

racerbush said:


> hard to tell by picture looks like briggs


The one on the tiller pictured in the link *IS* a Briggs & Stratton engine.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

yes it is, you can see the briggs insignia on the muffler shroud


----------



## Spit

The numbers you list sound a lot like Briggs model & type numbers.

spit


----------



## 30yearTech

Spit said:


> The numbers you list sound a lot like Briggs model & type numbers.
> 
> spit


What numbers are you looking at????

I don't see any engine numbers posted in this thread!


----------

